# HENZE - Music for Two Guitars vol. 1



## NightHawk (Nov 3, 2011)

Entrancing music!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Wow! I must find that recording! As a classical guitarist I have been looking for some good duos/trios/quartets to play with my colleagues.


----------

